# Mexican Agate on a Navigator Fountain Pen



## wizard (Oct 16, 2010)

Made it this morning. The blank is from Dawn and Ed at Exotic Blanks. It's Mexican Agate on a Black Titanium Navigator Fountain Pen. Have to use really sharp tools!   I really like this blank.It is beautiful. I tried different exposures to give an idea of the depth to the blank. Not sure if you can tell. Sanded from 150 to 600 grit, MM (wet) from 1200 to 12000 and finished with HUT Plastic Polish and Ren wax. I hope everyone has a great weekend. Thank you for taking the time to look! Doc


----------



## Whaler (Oct 16, 2010)

WOW! That is beautiful.


----------



## propencity (Oct 16, 2010)

Great job on the pen.  I also like the photography.  What did you use for the black background; any special setting on the camera or lighting to make it come out that sharp?


----------



## SteveG (Oct 16, 2010)

Super job on both the pen itself and your photography which captures the qualities of the Mexican agate.  What color did you use to paint the blank or tube to yield that great appearance. The swirls in the agate really stand out.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 16, 2010)

Kinda looks like the blank is on fire. I like it.


----------



## wizard (Oct 16, 2010)

propencity said:


> Great job on the pen.  I also like the photography.  *What did you use for the black background; any special setting on the camera or lighting to make it come out that sharp?*



I used a light box with black velvet background. Used a Nikon Digital Macro 60 mm Lens with a tripod and remote shutter release that helped minimize vibration and increase sharpness. Changed the position of the flood lights to vary the exposure. Hope that's helpful. Doc


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 16, 2010)

That looks awesome you did an amazing job


----------



## wizard (Oct 16, 2010)

SteveG said:


> Super job on both the pen itself and your photography which captures the qualities of the Mexican agate. * What color did you use to paint the blank or tube to yield that great appearance.* The swirls in the agate really stand out.



I didn't paint the tubes. I used the dark nickel plated replacement tubes that are available for the Navigator pen at Woodcraft.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 16, 2010)

wizard said:


> SteveG said:
> 
> 
> > Super job on both the pen itself and your photography which captures the qualities of the Mexican agate. *What color did you use to paint the blank or tube to yield that great appearance.* The swirls in the agate really stand out.
> ...


 

Does look real cool. Did you get the blank from Ed???

Is it that transparent that it needs a painted tube???


One other question: you say you use black felt in the light tent, I think you owe it to us all to tell us how you keep it dust free??? There is not a speck of dust in the photos unless you doc the photos????

Great looking pen and kit to match the blank. Thanks for showing.


----------



## gawdelpus (Oct 16, 2010)

Pretty special pen that one ! and well worth the effort you went to finishing and photo-ing  cheers ~ John


----------



## wizard (Oct 16, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > SteveG said:
> ...



Got the blank from Ed and Dawn at Exotics. 
I'm not sure that the blank is that transparent but I didn't want to have to deal with the sickening feeling of brass showing through.
How do I keep from a speck of dust in the photos? Only if you promise not to laugh.......I use my wife's Evercare Giant Lint Roller (Adhesive) on the surface of the velvet right before I place the pen on it to take the picture. That gets rid of 99% of any visible dust.  If I still see any dust, I use the spot removal tool in Adobe Bridge.
Regards,
Doc


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 16, 2010)

wizard said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > wizard said:
> ...


 

Oh I can see it now a mad rush to the dept store and the ladies dept for a lint roller. Thanks for the reply and the pen and photo does look great. Thanks for showing.

I will be ordering these from Ed when he says the alternate Casein comes in.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 16, 2010)

Forgive my lame humour (whats up Doc) you nailed that pen both the pen and pic are outstanding. It has been a while since I was so moved the actual beauty is unbelievable in every way exciting. In this country SWMBO and I use a special sponge to remove lint, it lasts for years,is washable not large. Previously we used the fly paper type roller. My dearly beloved thinks black is beautiful and for Church dark suits our experience has been helpful. Having said that most adhesives in this country come from wherever and whenever so you quality may be higher level.
I am not surprised when you said you got the Blank from Ed he has great taste.
You made that pen live and I guarantee your Pen is as fine an example of that blank anyone could wish for. Be proud its as we say a ripper. Front page quality for me.

Regards Peter.


----------



## latelearner (Oct 16, 2010)

That pen is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow..that's a beauty.  Great depth in that pen...well done Doc!


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 16, 2010)

Outstanding on all counts, Doc! it's rare to see that kind of depth and movement,
if you will, in a blank.
I have one of these waiting on some turning time..think it just got moved up the list!


----------



## PAPenman (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Oct 16, 2010)

What a beauty.  That is some special wood you have there.  The finish is great too.  Good work.


----------



## wizard (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words. This is probably the most unique blank that I ever have worked with. It is really hard for a picture to do it justice. Again, thank you. Doc


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Love the pen and photos.  I need to try that maxican agate!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Doc!!

GREAT pen and photo!!

There has been some confusion and a particular person even argued with my observations.  So, can you tell us if this blank seems like a member of the Tru-stone "family"?

I have said it is not a stone and seems more like a hard resin--Feel free to use YOUR description, but I am interested in others' perspective on these blanks.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## wizard (Oct 17, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Doc!!
> 
> GREAT pen and photo!!
> 
> ...



Ed,
I've already gotten a PM asking the same question. My best guess is that it is a very hard dense brittle resin. It is definitely brittle when turning and I used fresh carbide cutters after the first minute or so.  It does not have the opaque properties that I have noted with Tru-Stone where you less likely to need painted tubes. Rather the material seems transparent enough to see the various layer swirls and multiple variety of hues that you would expect from a polymer resin or plastic. That's my two cents worth.
I would love to hear from others that have turned this material!
Ed, come to think of it, I believe you very closely know, in my opinion, the foremost expert in this area of PR chemistry.:wink: 
Regards,
Doc


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Doc!!

Dawn pours, she doesn't turn.  But if "Glass Scratcher" has used this product, I would love to see his analysis.

But, in spite of the fact we buy it from "Tru-Stone factory", it is not any kind of stone, as far as I can judge!


----------



## Toni (Oct 17, 2010)

Doc gorgeous pen! Love the look of this one


----------

